

Ask YC: The site that let you mockup user flow / registration procedures? - Steve0

I know I've seen it here before, but didn't bookmark it and have been googling for a while now.<p>It had this flash based interface you could use to draw fancy diagrams of user sign up, invite friends, etc...<p>Does anyone recall it's name/url? Thanks!
======
thesethings
I believe the mockup + workflow tool was: <http://productplanner.com/>.

~~~
Steve0
I was looking for that one, thanks! Balsamiq looks nice too!

------
mixmax
maybe it's this : <http://www.balsamiq.com/>

------
truebosko
Although not what you're looking for it reminded me of a great tool I've used
and seen a few times.

<http://websequencediagrams.com/>

Quick and easy sequence diagrams. Love it

~~~
Steve0
Ths one may evenbe better suited for me needs. Thanks!

------
vaksel
personally I prefer to use photoshop...yes with Balsamiq you can do the thing
in a few minutes to get a rough draft...but to me at least, it seems like the
time you'd save on the draft, you'll lose in the coding process by not having
a clear idea of what you are planning.

With photoshop you can get an exact idea of what you'll be doing. And the
extra time spent on getting a good mockup, will be more than made up, when you
actually start coding.

------
dchest
Paper and pencil?

